# Docked or not



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all, I have been looking at all of your beautiful pups...
I noticed ALOT of your dogs have their tails at full length...Here it is very common for Dogs to have their tails docked...Lady's is. 
We would have been happy to have her with her whole tail, it just was done before we ever had seen her.
What does your dog have??? and what is your opinion on it being the regular for the Cockapoo??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

In the UK it is illegal to dock tails except for some working dogs or for medical purposes. Personally I think that is right as dogs use their tails to communicate and look much better balanced when left as nature intended.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> In the UK it is illegal to dock tails except for some working dogs or for medical purposes. Personally I think that is right as dogs use their tails to communicate and look much better balanced when left as nature intended.


WOW!!!! I did not know it was illegal in the UK, That is AWESOME!!! good on them! Had we had the choice we definetly would have kept her tail....it is VERY common here to have cockerspaniels with a docked tail...actually have never seen one with a tail. funny how where you are dictates the look of a dog!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The majority of cockers and poodles that you see here are docked as its only been in the last few years that its been illegal, so it was strange for us as well seeing these breeds with a lovely full wagging tail x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> The majority of cockers and poodles that you see here are docked as its only been in the last few years that its been illegal, so it was strange for us as well seeing these breeds with a lovely full wagging tail x


Does Wilf have a docked tail?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No his is a bit too full ... and knotty x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its only been banned in the uk for they last 2 years, their is talk of bring it back as their is a big increase in tail ingerys since the docking ban. 


my Gypsy and Inca have the poodle dock which is the 3 qurterdo rather than the poodle dock. rather than the full dock thet to cockers get this is them next to the Gypsy and Inca










i dont know where i stand on it, i think it should be the breeders choice their are enough breeders for some to chews too dock or not to dock. the law is now prevening some breeders for dewclawing their pups at 2 days old when it is simple to remove very quickly, which is why Delta had to have hers removed when being psyad which is more uncomfertable and longer recovery time etc. 

i think as long as it is done properly and by someone who knows what they are doing then it should be a personal choice. thaught for the cockapoo breed i prefer the poodle dog to the cocker dovk as i feel it fits their body shape better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> its only been banned in the uk for they last 2 years, their is talk of bring it back as their is a big increase in tail ingerys since the docking ban.
> 
> 
> my Gypsy and Inca have the poodle dock which is the 3 qurterdo rather than the poodle dock. rather than the full dock thet to cockers get this is them next to the Gypsy and Inca
> ...


My Little lady has the cocker dock, thankfully it was done properly tho, she has feeling in her tail like normal and it is not super sensitive, which was a fear of mine since I had heard some dogs live with pain if it is done improperly.....tail or no tail I love my little fur baby! 
Her back dew claws were removed at a very young age, but she does still have her front dew claws....Delta had her front removed right


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> its only been banned in the uk for they last 2 years, their is talk of bring it back as their is a big increase in tail ingerys since the docking ban.
> 
> 
> my Gypsy and Inca have the poodle dock which is the 3 qurterdo rather than the poodle dock. rather than the full dock thet to cockers get this is them next to the Gypsy and Inca
> ...




Look at the balls of snow on their feet!!!! hahahah lady gets that too from head to toe...then the first thing she does before I can grab a towel....jump on my light beige couch!!! hahahah


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

My Chloe is docked and barely has a tail at all. Not sure if it is a poodle or cocker dock? I have a friend with a cockapoo and hers is not docked. Different breeder. I don't think I would choose a dog based on whether or not she was docked but I can't imagine doing that to a puppy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kel said:


> My Chloe is docked and barely has a tail at all. Not sure if it is a poodle or cocker dock? I have a friend with a cockapoo and hers is not docked. Different breeder. I don't think I would choose a dog based on whether or not she was docked but I can't imagine doing that to a puppy


the very short dock it what i call the cocker dock but applys to other breeds like rotties, boxers, old english sheep dog etc. the poodle dock is probable just longer than your finger. if you take you dogs tail and hold it down by its leg, at the kinda elbow joint is where my gypsy and inca are docked. i dont like the cocker dock on cockapoos but i like it on cockers and rotties etc. 

when looking for gypsy that was what my mum wanted a dog that was docked an dew clawed aswell as health checked and from tested pairents.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus's tail is not docked and since he is so straight-haired and hasn't totally fluffed out it looks rather silly hahah but I like it, I think it's cute when they have their full tails


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo got's a full tail. I prefer it, I know my girl uses it to show her emotions (when she's worked up it's in a high half circle, low when scared ect) Normally it's shoulder level, and if it were cropped it would appear to be down if she carried it as she does now. It also helps her when she's running, she'll use it for balance when jumping too. 

I admit I prefer the look of docked on a doberman and other such short furred large dogs still, (working on getting used to the natural look!) but else wise (small dogs, or furred) I prefer natural.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has the short cocker docking...so she just has an itsy bitsy tail....she still manages to show huge amounts of emotion with it tho....and even chase it..(which is quite funny) I will have to take a pic of it and post it as everyone else seems to have more of a tail on their pups....we would have taken her no matter what her tail looked like...we didn't care, and we also didn't meet her with a full tail attached. Does anyone else out there have a cockapoo with a full dock like Lady?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie just has a nub, as well. She looks more cocker than poodle. Here in the States, that's the norm. I know that in the UK and also in Australia, New Zealand, etc., it's illegal to dock any tails or ears. I used to have a boxer (RIP, Duke!!), and was a member of a boxer forum. It's so different to see a boxer with a full tail!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow I've never seen a boxer with a full tail, I don't think


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Wow I've never seen a boxer with a full tail, I don't think


Here's a picture of a gorgeous brindle boxer with a full tail: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OLlzuC5wgQ4/SZsPtcMjwDI/AAAAAAAAASc/ek0zE0CZUC0/s400/willow%2Bwith%2Ba%2Btail.jpg&imgrefurl=http://willowsboxerblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/heres-how-i-would-look-with-tail.html&usg=__tCJZEldi3Fwtaf8gPNrZAq-eezs=&h=300&w=400&sz=50&hl=en&start=112&sig2=teE-P4oYO9pMel6Qe7JaJg&zoom=1&tbnid=Po7Zq4YH3W29TM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=170&ei=AVRXTY7_L86_tgfp84X_DA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dboxer%2Bwith%2Btail%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1T4ACGW_en___US346%26biw%3D1345%26bih%3D443%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=1201&oei=71NXTYe4K8WWtwein5yyDQ&page=9&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:112&tx=65&ty=69


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pic! So different and interesting looking!


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Milo only has a tiny little stub of a tail, but that certainly doesn't prevent him from wagging it and his whole body when he is happy or excited! His tail was docked already when we got him at age 9 months. If I had any choice in the matter, no dog would have his tail or ears docked unless it was for a medical issue. I think mother nature should know better than us what an animal is supposed to look like. I really hope it becomes illegal in Canada soon. I've heard having the tail docked can cause balance problems and back pain later in their life.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing everyone.  I agree that with less of a tail...they sure can still express themselves


----------

